# Simple proxy server

## rostayob

I have a gentoo server and I would like to use it as a proxy.

I just installed tinyproxy and it works well.

My question is, will the traffic be encripted with tinyproxy?

If not, what is the easiest way to set up an proxy with an encripted connection?

Thanks.

Edit:

Just to clarify, what I do now is to do a simple ssh fowarding to get a SOCKS proxy.

I would like to achieve exactly the same, but without having to log in with ssh every time. Possibly with a username/password to use it.

----------

## disi

There seems to be no article yet for setting this up with squid, but it has an ssl USE flag to add support.

I found this one http://sourceforge.net/projects/sslproxy/

But it hasn't got an ebuild yet...

as I can see on the buglist for TinyProxy it lacks support for ssl.   :Sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *rostayob wrote:*   

> Just to clarify, what I do now is to do a simple ssh fowarding to get a SOCKS proxy.
> 
> I would like to achieve exactly the same, but without having to log in with ssh every time. Possibly with a username/password to use it.

 

In other words you want to have 'client<->proxy' encrypted (to avoid beeing tracked e.g. by your employeer) but you don't want to enforce https usage for all sites you visit and/or do ssl interception, correct?

Probably something like PHProxy setup on your homewebserver with SSL?

----------

## d2_racing

And what about use a ssh tunnel to link to your proxy at home ?

----------

## disi

For that model I use Glype as php proxy and it works great, they even have a proper youtube plugin by now  :Wink: 

//edit: he uses the ssl tunnel already, as far as I understood, but just wants to enter e.g. myproxy.net:443 into his browser?

----------

## rostayob

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

>  *rostayob wrote:*   Just to clarify, what I do now is to do a simple ssh fowarding to get a SOCKS proxy.
> 
> I would like to achieve exactly the same, but without having to log in with ssh every time. Possibly with a username/password to use it. 
> 
> In other words you want to have 'client<->proxy' encrypted (to avoid beeing tracked e.g. by your employeer) but you don't want to enforce https usage for all sites you visit and/or do ssl interception, correct?

 this.

You explained it way better than I did.

But I wanted to use my dedicated server as a proxy, not an existent proxy.

Right now I have "resolved" creating a proxy user on the machine and logging in automatically with an rsa key. But I'd like something more pratical and secure...

----------

